

Hobbyist to Game Development Company: Five Realistic Steps - wallflower
http://makeitbigingames.com/2006/06/five-realistic-steps-to-starting-a-game-development-company/

======
robfitz
in brief, he says making games isn't easy just because it's fun. even if you
have the best tools, it takes years to bootstrap up.

he expresses a lot of the startup sentiments w/ 2 differences of perspective.
first, raising money is not an option to him, and second, the focus is on
growing multiple revenue streams from a portfolio of several small games
rather than aiming for one big win.

i suppose it's evidence for how much novelty and newness weigh in for game
sales.

------
Harkins
This author should have bold and italic taken away from him.

~~~
psyklic
And he should be given some more high-level organization (i.e. five SKIMMABLE
steps, not hidden in prose).

